# Mono mags,Center mags,Knobbys



## pipe (Nov 10, 2009)

This is going to be one stupid question.I think I know the differences between the different mag types but would love to have an explanation of the plusses and minuses of each.
I see competitors increasing and decreasing the amount of magnetism during a cast.
What is the correct sequece?Do you start with the mag on full and loosen it up during the cast or visa versa,or is there another sequence.
What is/are the principles involved?
John


----------



## Hudak (Sep 10, 2007)

Mono mags, and knobby mags are the same thing for all intensive purposes. Center mags in general use a threaded speed bullet to move a mag carrier to and away from the spool. Mono/knobby mags use a threaded rod to move the mag closer and further away.

Center mags were all the rage for a while. Temperamental at times. Unless it is set up right, it could cause problems when rotating the speed bullet to back the mags off. At times the bullet can move slightly allowing the spool to move just enough to rub the frame.

Mono mags, eliminate the trouble of that. Once the speed bullet/spindle/spool are set up, nothing moves with them. The mono mag works independently. Same effect as the mono, a more simple set up, and none of the moving parts are messed with during the cast.

For fishing, you set the mag up where you can cast and get the amount of fluff you want. Wind kicks up, you can make micro adjustments and still cast full power with confidence.

Tournament casting, you set it so that you can cast full power without a blow up. Then as the lead is flying, you slowly back the mags off. You want to keep a couple of strands lifted during the entire cast. You do not give it more mag during flight, just less.

For how it works, look up "eddy current" and that will give you a more in depth explanation than I can right now.


----------



## pipe (Nov 10, 2009)

kingfeeder,thanks for taking the time to post an in depth response.It works pretty much as I thought.Now I just have to do it.


----------



## jakuka (Oct 12, 2009)

Yeah that was helpful. I was never quite sure how a center mag worked.


----------



## blakdog_tackle (Jan 31, 2010)

One of the biggest problems with centre mags is that when you adjust the mags mid cast you can often accidentially turn the spool tension cap that the shaft passes through and that then either tightens or loosens the spool float depending on which direction wind off you have ... there are ways to avoid it but as thekingfeeder says .. can't happen with a knobby.


----------



## Led (Feb 1, 2001)

Check out Lenz's law for the explanation of how the eddy current causes an effect on a non-magnetic material, another Physics law that should also be read in conjunction are Faradays left hand and right hand rules 'Movement of flux densities".

Once understood these laws of physics can be used to ensure that your reel s set-up to run freely and smoothly. 

Mono-mag set-ups require extremely strong magnets to create a field force that is strong enough to slow the spool, the distance from the spool face being the critical factor. 

Multi-mag units utilise less powerful magnets, the multiple set-up creates an even distribution of multiple field forces.

A mono-mag once set up (ensure that the magnet does not touch the spoo face when in the full on position) is set for life. Whilst the multi-mag units that use a threaded bullet will require periodic maintenance - lubrication where the spindle enters the bullet, between the bullet and the side plate turret, the thread on the bullet and the mag plate. Once assembled and adjusted re-lubrication is required probably yearly for field use and probably quarterly if used in a salt-water environment. 

Neither are 'ideal' as they create a breaking effective almost immediately the sinker is away, thus slowing the reel whilst it's trying to accelerate. A bit like pulling away with the parking (hand) brake on. 

The ideal would be a set-up that allows the reel to free run for the initial part of the cast (70-80m, 1-2 seconds) then comes in to force and can be adjusted manually. Daiwa's 7Ht's magnafuge system is almost ideal.


----------

